# problème lors de l'utilisation de bootcamp



## flca (21 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour à tous,

Hier soir j'ai essayé d'installer windows 10 via boot camp sur un macbook pro 13" début 2013, malheureusement bootcamp n'a pas pu partitionner...

Avez vous une idée?

Merci à tous,
Florian


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2018)

Salut *Florian
*
Quelle est la version de macOS actuellement installée : High Sierra 10.13 ou une version antérieure ?


----------



## flca (21 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Salut *Florian
> *
> Quelle est la version de macOS actuellement installée : High Sierra 10.13 ou une version antérieure ?



Salut Macomaniac,

High Sierra 10.13.2


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2018)

Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :

```
diskutil list
```
et ↩︎ (presse la touche "Entrée" du clavier pour exécuter la commande)


tu vas voir s'afficher le tableau des disques attachés au Mac (en interne / externe) > avec leurs paramètres de tables de partition > partitions > *Conteneur apfs* si présent

Poste ce tableau ici en copier-coller (pas de capture) > mais *attention !* > avant de faire ton coller -->


dans la page de ce fil de MacGé > presse le bouton *⌹* (carré avec un + inscrit - juste au milieu de la largeur de la fenêtre totale) dans la barre de menus au-dessus du champ de saisie d'un message > menu  : *</> Code* > par *⌘V* colle dans la fenêtre *Code* > presse le bouton *Insérer* (ce procédé permet un affichage fenêtré qui économise l'espace de page en respectant la mise en forme des tableaux du «Terminal» --> d'où une plus grande lisibilité)

=> ces informations donneront une idée de la configuration du disque.


----------



## flca (21 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Va à : Applications > Utilitaires > lance le «Terminal». Dans la fenêtre ouverte > saisis la commande (informative) :
> 
> ```
> diskutil list
> ...




```
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac                     88.1 GB    disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.1 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk2 (external, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *1.0 TB     disk2
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk2s1
   2:          Apple_CoreStorage Copies de sauvegarde... 999.9 GB   disk2s2
   3:                 Apple_Boot Boot OS X               134.2 MB   disk2s3

/dev/disk3 (external, virtual):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                  Apple_HFS Copies de sauvegard... +999.5 GB   disk3
                                 Logical Volume on disk2s2
                                 F566321C-010C-4E11-9B43-706B670F5CF0
                                 Unlocked Encrypted
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2018)

Tu as donc High Sierra en format *apfs*.

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
```


cette commande vérifie le système de fichiers *apfs* générateur du volume *Mac* > sans pouvoir de réparation en cas d'erreur trouvée

=> poste l'affichage retourné.


----------



## flca (21 Janvier 2018)

```
diskutil verifyVolume /
Started file system verification on disk1s1 Mac
Verifying file system
Volume could not be unmounted
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -l -x /dev/rdisk1s1
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 2
Checking snapshot 2 of 2
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/rdisk1s1 appears to be OK
File system check exit code is 0
Restoring the original state found as mounted
Finished file system verification on disk1s1 Mac
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2018)

La vérification de l'*apfs* ne retourne aucune erreur.

Je vois que sur les *250 Go* de capacité du *Conteneur apfs* > *90 Go* sont occupés en tout et donc *160 Go* sont libres.

Je te propose donc une commande de re-partitionement (non destructeur) > afin de vérifier si un repartitionnement est validé. Ce re-partionnement, si accepté, est évidemment réversible (suppression de la partition-test et récupération de son espace).

Passe la commande :

```
diskutil ap resizeContainer disk1 200g jhfs+ Brol 0b
```


cette commande réduit le *Conteneur* à *200 Go* et crée une partition de *50 Go* sur laquelle monte un volume *Brol* au format *jhfs+*

=> poste l'affichage retourné par cette commande.


----------



## flca (21 Janvier 2018)

il y a une erreur :


```
Started APFS operation
Resizing APFS Container designated by APFS Container Reference disk1
Verifying storage system
Using live mode
Performing fsck_apfs -n -x -l /dev/disk0s2
Checking volume
Checking the container superblock
Checking the EFI jumpstart record
Checking the space manager
Checking the object map
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking snapshot 1 of 2
Checking snapshot 2 of 2
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Checking the APFS volume superblock
Checking the object map
Checking the fsroot tree
Checking the snapshot metadata tree
Checking the extent ref tree
Checking the snapshots
Verifying allocated space
The volume /dev/disk0s2 appears to be OK
Storage system check exit code is 0
Shrinking APFS Physical Store disk0s2 from 250 790 436 864 to 200 000 000 000 bytes
Shrinking APFS data structures
APFS Container Resize error code is 49153
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2018)

Ce message -->

```
APFS Container Resize error code is 49153
Error: -69606: A problem occurred while resizing APFS Container structures
```


en passe de devenir un petit classique

signifie que : malgré l'absence d'erreur "manifeste" (détectée) > il y a un défaut "latent" (caché) dans la structure du système de fichiers *apfs*. L'*apfs* s'est mal installé sur l'en-tête de la partition de résidence > avec la conséquence que le *Conteneur apfs* est verrouillé en taille. Aucune réparation n'est possible.

La seule solution = sauvegarder le volume *Mac* (clone ou Time Machine) > démarrer sur un système indépendant (clone ou par internet) > supprimer le *Conteneur apfs* complet > réinstaller (par un installateur depuis le clone ou par internet) High Sierra en format *apfs* > récupérer les données. Un petit parcours du combattant.


----------



## flca (21 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Ce message -->
> 
> ```
> APFS Container Resize error code is 49153
> ...




Merci, je dois avouer que autant sous linux j'etais pas mauvais il y a quelques années, autant la sous mac je suis un peu pommé , j'avais déja entamé une sauvegarde timemachine (qui est en cours de réalisation) mais pour la suite je vois pas trop comment faire...


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2018)

Quand ta sauvegarde TM sera achevée > tu n'auras qu'à demander ici quoi faire.


----------



## flca (21 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Quand ta sauvegarde TM sera achevée > tu n'auras qu'à demander ici quoi faire.


Merci, ça y est elle est achevée


----------



## flca (21 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Quand ta sauvegarde TM sera achevée > tu n'auras qu'à demander ici quoi faire.


du coup je suis pret à suivre vos conseils


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2018)

Alors démarre les 3 touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) pressées ensemble = démarrage par internet. Connexion au Wi-Fi > au serveur de l'App Store > téléchargement en *RAM* d'un dossier de secours de *500 Mo* (globe terrestre en rotation le temps du téléchargment) > démarrage du Mac sur un OS de secours en *RAM*.

Tu obtiendras l'écran habituel d'une session de récupération : fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* affichée.

=> signale-le alors ici.


----------



## flca (21 Janvier 2018)

macomaniac a dit:


> Alors démarre les 3 touches *⌘⌥R* (*cmd alt R*) pressées ensemble = démarrage par internet. Connexion au Wi-Fi > au serveur de l'App Store > téléchargement en *RAM* d'un dossier de secours de *500 Mo* (globe terrestre en rotation le temps du téléchargment) > démarrage du Mac sur un OS de secours en *RAM*.
> 
> Tu obtiendras l'écran habituel d'une session de récupération : fenêtre de 4 *Utilitaires macOS* affichée.
> 
> => signale-le alors ici.


voila c'est démarré  j'ai la page "utilitaires macOS" avec dans la liste "restaurer a partir d'une sauvegarde...""réinstaller macoc""obtenir de l'aide en ligne""utilitaire de disque"


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2018)

Va à la barre de menus supérieure de l'écran > menu : *Utilitaires* > sous-menu : *Terminal*.

Dans la fenêtre ouverte > passe la commande  :

```
diskutil list
```


tu vas obtenir le tableau des disques avec leurs partitions + une kyrielle d'images-disques en *RAM* dont la génération accompagne un démarrage en mode récupération

Voici comment tu vas pouvoir poster ici ce tableau sans avoir besoin de prendre des captures d'écran -->


tu sélectionnes le tableau > *⌘C* pour le copier dans le presse-papier > *⌘Q* pour quitter le «Terminal» > option  : "*Obtenir de l'aide en ligne*" (dans la fenêtre des 4 Utilitaires) > ce qui lance un navigateur «Safari» 

page Apple par défaut > un clic sur l'adresse de haut de page pour l'éditer > saisis  : *macgénération* (tout court  : c'est une barre de recherche Google) et valide > tu atteins le site MacGé > Forums > te connectes > ce fil  > tu postes dans un fenêtre de code comme tu sais le faire

=> ces informations me donneront la configuration logique de ton disque "vue" depuis un démarrage en récupération.


----------



## flca (21 Janvier 2018)

```
-bash-3.2# diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk2         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        +2.1 GB     disk1
   1:                  Apple_HFS OS X Base System        2.0 GB     disk1s1

/dev/disk2 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk2
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Mac                     89.4 GB    disk2s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 21.1 MB    disk2s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                506.6 MB   disk2s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      2.1 GB     disk2s4

/dev/disk3 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +5.2 MB     disk3

/dev/disk5 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk5

/dev/disk6 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk6

/dev/disk7 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk7

/dev/disk8 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk8

/dev/disk9 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk9

/dev/disk10 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk10

/dev/disk11 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +12.6 MB    disk11

/dev/disk12 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk12

/dev/disk13 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk13

/dev/disk14 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk14

/dev/disk15 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk15

/dev/disk16 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk16

/dev/disk17 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +1.0 MB     disk17

/dev/disk18 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk18

/dev/disk19 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +6.3 MB     disk19

/dev/disk20 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +524.3 KB   disk20

/dev/disk21 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            untitled               +2.1 MB     disk21
```


----------



## macomaniac (21 Janvier 2018)

Donc tu passes la commande :

```
diskutil ap deleteContainer disk2 "Macintosh HD"
```
 (mets bien *"Macintosh HD"* entre *""*)


cette commande supprime l'*apfs* > reformate la partition n°*2* en *jhfs+* > et remonte un volume *Macintosh HD* vide

Cela fait > tu quittes le *Terminal* et tu lances : *Ré-installer macOS* à destination de *Macintosh HD.*


en fin d'installation > une page te propose de récupérer des données --> tu coches : "*À partir d'un autre Mac ou sauvegarde TM*" > et tu choisis le volume de ta sauvegarde TM comme source de récupération.

=> tu n'auras qu'à dire si tout a bien fonctionné.


----------



## flca (22 Janvier 2018)

merci beaucoup pour votre aide  
installation de windows 10 en cours!


----------

